# Dunedin NZ - health issues



## slimecity

Hi there - if you are considering moving to NZ, think twice before considering moving to Dunedin - it is a health nightmare. many people from overseas who have moved here have had instant problems with "allergies" and asthma. I live in NZ and have moved back to Dunedin and have regretted it. the rates of asthma here are huge - and asthma is a big problem for pple in the UK I know. There are many studies done which show that the average asthma incidence (rates among population) is 20% in NZ, but is 30% in dunedin. Things get far worse for the 6 months every year from October. My theory for this is that the natural shape of the town (enclosed by hills) means the prevailing winds trap smog. The smog is the main issue, there is much archaic polluting industry here - fertilizer plants, metalworking plants, fat rendering plants - which are fairly uncontrolled by slack regulating and enforcing bodies. I am constantly sick ONLY IN DUNEDIN. Others i know are sick themselves with symptoms incl letheragy, hay fever, burning eyes, painful burning throat, they also have sick children with itchy skin & hives. This place is illness, think carefully before coming here.


----------



## topcat83

I'll put the other side here.

My husband had a heart attack in Dunedin, and we can do nothing but sing the praises of the care and treatment that he received.

I dropped him off with a bad case of indigestion, then went to park the car. 
By the time I was back, he was linked up to a heart monitor and already receiving treatment.
Next day he went for an angiogram, with us expecting stents to be fitted. 
When it was obvious that he was past stents, he was booked in for a quadruple heart bypass the next week - and it was only that 'slow' because he needed to get the drugs he had been given out of his system.
Dunedin Hospital has a good medical school attached to it, and an excellent cardiac unit.

So from my viewpoint, Thank You Dunedin for your health care.

However, we were visitors so I can't comment about how the locals find it.


----------

